
Ask HN: Most common developer problems? - amolo
Thanks for reaching here. I am looking to write a paper for my CS class (in my sophomore) preferably centering around technical problems experienced by developers. So as devs which technical problems do you experience most?. Much appreciated.
======
Zaskoda
Are you talking specifically within the scope of software development work
(iow, problems specifically related to programming itself like bugs in a
language) or are you including problems that come from working as a developer
in the real world, such as incomplete requirements and/or feature creep?

~~~
amolo
I mean problems that come from working as a developers in the real world.

